# B-Ray



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Looks like the Blues are coming down, just on time for Christmas...
.http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...223-1158&CMP=EMC-TIGEREMAIL&SRCCODE=WEM1256IS


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow! That is getting on down there sure enough.


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

They Certainly are getting cheaper, I can remember the time when DVD players were as expensive or more expensive than that. Hopefully the price will continue dropping until I can afford one late next year.


----------

